# WIN XP PROF und MANDRAKE im Netzwerk



## qwer (5. März 2004)

Hallo Netzexperten
brauche Hilfe
habe 2 Rechner: 
-WIn XP PROF und LINUX MANDRAKE 9,2+Samba, beide mit jeweils einer Netzwerkkarte im PCI Slot
-DSL-Modem Teledat 430 LAN
-5-Port-HUB
-Switch zum Umschalten zwieschen 2 Monitore+Maus+Tastatur
Vom Modem geht ein Kabel CAT-5(RJ45) in den HUB
von jedem PC geht ein Kabel CAT-5(RJ45)von Netzwerkkarte zum HUB
Ich kann von jedem PC ins Internet ohne Probleme.
Nun will ich noch ein Netzwerk herstellen, damit ich mit Linux nur im Internet bin und vom XP auf LINUX zugreifen kann, und umgekehrt.
Und das funktioniert eben nicht.
Sitze schon ein paar Tage an den PC's mit meinem Sohn, der sich sehr gut mit XP und LINUX auskennt, aber es klappt nicht.
Liegt es nicht an Kabeln? Habe ich alles richtig angeschlossen?
Sollen dass vielleicht die Grossoverkabel sein?
Habe im Internet irgend wo gelesen, dass man eine zweite Netzwerkkarte einbauen muss.
Hat jemand einen Rat?
Ich bedanke mich schon jetzt.
MfG


----------



## Maximodo (5. März 2004)

Ich denke auch dass du eine 2 Netzwerkkarte brauchst in dem Rechner mit dem du ins Internet gehst, da du ja auf der vorhanden bei jeder Einwahl ins Internet eine Dynamisch Ip vom Provider für diese Karte zugewiesen bekommst.


----------



## Naj-Zero (5. März 2004)

Das stimmt so nicht, die IP wird dem ppp-Interface zugewiesen und nicht der Netzwerkkarte.

Wie sieht es denn mit der Netzwerkkonfiguration(IP, etc.) aus?


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (7. März 2004)

Hi

Die einfachste Mögllichkeit wäre ein Router, bei dem man die IP des XP Rechners sperrt, sodass dieser weder ins Internet kommt, noch Verbindungen aus dem Internet annehmen kann. Die IP des Linux rechners kann als DMZ eingetragen werden, sodass alle eingehenden Verbindungen an diesen Rechner weitergeleitet werden.

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## carstenbusack (24. März 2004)

Wenn nur Mandrake ins Internet soll und Win XP über Mandrake dann solltest Du eine Proxy einrichten. "SQUID". Das sollte dann auch super gehen, wenn Mandrake ins Netz kommt.
Ich selber habe es noch nicht geschaft die XP Freigaben unter Mandrake und Mandrake unter XP anzuzeigen. XP zeigt den Rechner Mandrake an aber Zugriff verweigert.
Alternativ könntest Du auch eine zweite Netzwerkkarte im Linuxreechner einbauen und das DSL-Modem dort anschließen. Dann ist sicher gestellt das XP nur über Linux ins Netz kommt.
PROXY "SQUID" und "BIND" als DNS-Server verwenden. Achtung SQUID speichert Internetseiten, es ist ein Proxy-Cache. Mailversand und empfang muß Linux übernehmen wenn man POP3-Postfächer verwendet.


----------

